
Scales, Feathers and Hair Have a Common Ancestor - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/25/science/scales-feathers-hair-common-ancestor.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fscience&action=click&contentCollection=science&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront
======
terminado
The premise of them all being generally similar keratinous/chitinous
extrusions with common comparative biological origins (referencing embryonic
development as the hint that they all stemmed from the same root origins), has
been taught in high school biology for a long time now. I remember learning
that in the 1990's.

I guess it bares repeating, and anyway, now we (the _royal_ we) also have the
genetic component mapped.

~~~
stcredzero
bears!

------
myphera
There's a great detailed explanation of this and many other evolutionary
processes such as the eyes, in the book "Your Inner Fish"

[https://www.amazon.com/Your-Inner-Fish-
Journey-3-5-Billion-Y...](https://www.amazon.com/Your-Inner-Fish-
Journey-3-5-Billion-Year/dp/0307277453)

------
Phithagoras
The paper is at
[http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/2/6/e1600708](http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/2/6/e1600708)

------
Ericson2314
Nice that the simplest explanation is borne out in the end.

